# Sleeping in the car, USA



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi there, 

I have some loose plans (with my wife) to travel to the US in the forseeable future. 

There is this thing we have done in Sweden and the UK, that is to go by car and stop and sleep "wherever" in the car (some nights), this way we have a wery flexible and free tourist exeperience. 

How doeble is this in the USA, as I understand it you have a lot of people sleeping in the cars, so how much of a problem is it to do it at shoppingmallsparkings, suburbs and so on without people calling for cops or something like that. 

Or is this a total non - issue? 

/Cheers!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

It very much depends. I have slept in my car on cross-country drives before, but now that I'm older and wiser I wouldn't do it anymore. The "normal" place to sleep in the car is at a "Rest Stop" along the interstate highway. Often they are decent places with restrooms and vending machines. However, unless you are a Semi-tuck driver and are sleeping in that kind of vehicle, you are putting yourself in danger (IMO) sleeping in a passenger car. Obviously, location plays a lot into it, but for your safety I would r commend against it.

I'm sure some people still do it a lot, but I would pass. YMMV.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Egyas said:


> It very much depends. I have slept in my car on cross-country drives before, but now that I'm older and wiser I wouldn't do it anymore. The "normal" place to sleep in the car is at a "Rest Stop" along the interstate highway. Often they are decent places with restrooms and vending machines. However, unless you are a Semi-tuck driver and are sleeping in that kind of vehicle, you are putting yourself in danger (IMO) sleeping in a passenger car. Obviously, location plays a lot into it, but for your safety I would r commend against it.
> 
> I'm sure some people still do it a lot, but I would pass. YMMV.


thanks for responding, I was more thinking also in places like suburbstreets, mall parkings to, or is one enterly dependent on those rest stops? And of course, since I will be a tourist, a non - citizen, I will be both unarmed and in some regards/places, a target. And rest stops make me/us more of a target, because there is were people would look for targets if they seek such.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As @Egyas says it really depends on your location. Some places are totally safe and others not so much. The places you have to be careful of are the ones that look okay during the day but as soon as the sun goes down you don't want to be there.

If it's within your budget you may want to look into renting an RV or sleeper van. You can map out and stay in overnight RV parks that are relatively safe and cheap. You could also visit and stay in some of the National Parks.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> As @Egyas says it really depends on your location. Some places are totally safe and others not so much. The places you have to be careful of are the ones that look okay during the day but as soon as the sun goes down you don't want to be there.
> 
> If it's within your budget you may want to look into renting an RV or sleeper van. You can map out and stay in overnight RV parks that are relatively safe and cheap. You could also visit and stay in some of the National Parks.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


that complicates things. the major plan is like this, fly to NY or Boston, rent a car and go to chichago, wisconsin and Seattle and see relatives and then back to sweden, but hotels means less flexibility, and more money gone. sleeping in the car some nights are really smooth because it saves a lot of time (and money).

But it only work if the area is reasonble safe, and if I dont know... well, then that might not be that doable. especially if I as an outsider is worse in spotting what areas are safe and... not so safe. ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> that complicates things. the major plan is like this, fly to NY or Boston, rent a car and go to chichago, wisconsin and Seattle and see relatives and then back to sweden, but hotels means less flexibility, and more money gone. sleeping in the car some nights are really smooth because it saves a lot of time (and money).
> 
> But it only work if the area is reasonble safe, and if I dont know... well, then that might not be that doable. especially if I as an outsider is worse in spotting what areas are safe and... not so safe. ...


In NY, Boston and definitely Chicago I wouldn't sleep in the car. WI and Seattle might be okay.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have slept in the vehicle going cross country

rest areas - depending where they are at
Gas stations, in nicer areas - or ask the owner if they will mind if you napped 
Walmart in nicer areas
24 hour grocery stores in nicer areas


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Swede, you and your wife are welcome in my house if you make it in York, Pennsylvania. That's if you don't mind staying in a house full of military and cops. Wait, you are not a member of black lives matter are you?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I've done this in LA; it was a bit nerve racking even with the 1911 on my lap under the jacket. My wife and I have done it on road trips north of San Francisco because there are "rest stops" along the highway people can stop in and sleep in their car. Only problem is they can get real busy, and are quite noisy as the trucks often sit there with their refrigeration units running. I can think of more places I'd never want to do that - then I would.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> There is this thing we have done in Sweden and the UK, that is to go by car and stop and sleep "wherever" in the car (some nights), this way we have a *wery flexible and free tourist exeperience. *


Swede, you keep up this kind of nonsense talk and I can guarantee ya a wery experience!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well this thread got long quick. So if somebody already said this sorry. Texas sleeping in the car is just fine at Rest Areas. Those are State supplied and usually pretty cool. Only way to get in trouble is to be running around nekked or something. I know you liberated Europeans like to do that. In God's Country we think its sorta kinky..unless you sing famous country and western music..then its ok. You just sent off to the Betty Ford clinic for a while. Hows them muzzies working out over there?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Swede, welcome back.

Forgive me but why would you want to sleep in a car? Since you will be traveling on our Interstate Highway System look for any Hampton Inn, Holiday Inn Express etc. Most are new and if you schedule your travel where you end up in rural areas or suburbs off the Interstate you can usually find a clean new safe chain hotel room for around 100.00 $ US. Or better yet look for KOA Campgrounds or State Parks with camping or lodging facilities.



Swedishsocialist said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have some loose plans (with my wife) to travel to the US in the forseeable future.
> 
> ...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

your problem will be the out-of-state-plates on the rental car... find a hospital and sleep in the ER waiting room. everyone will assume you are there for a reason and not bother you.. plus free coffee!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you land at Logan and pick up a rental there, you can go right on to the Mass Turnpike to head west.

There are service plazas where you can eat, dump, gas up, and sleep in the lot which is far safer than Boston at night.

It is quite common to see people sleeping in those places, and nobody bothers them.

Getting on to the NYT the same would apply.

Some cities have laws against sleeping in your car.

When I was in my 20's I use to sleep in the police station parking lots on Cape Cod during the summer.

Why not rent a camper instead of a car? A hell of a lot more comfortable and easier to sleep in, they have all sizes available.

Have slept in my Grand Cherokee a couple of times with the seats down, but I was armed to the teeth.

Leaving California after the riots, I sat on a Model 10 S&W all the way back here, Garands were in the trunk.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not only talking safety but also legality - there's vagrancy laws and combined with trespassing laws that don't allow what your planning - homeless are a big problem and the law enforcement is under orders to keep it "contained" .... 

malls and retail areas in general are patrolled and vehicles checked & tagged after closing hours - some WalMart 24 Hour locations being the exception .... parking on a suburban street? - if it's a safe location it's because the residents and the cops are vigilant ....

you have some big distance gaps planned in your route - East Coast to Chicago - sounds like you have relatives in Little Norway in Chicago and up in Northern Wisconsin - Upper Midwest out to Seattle is a big wild adventure for you ....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

6811 said:


> Hey Swede, you and your wife are welcome in my house if you make it in York, Pennsylvania. That's if you don't mind staying in a house full of military and cops. Wait, you are not a member of black lives matter are you?


thanks for invite, we might actully get back to you that,  
We are not BLM... and they are kind of gone now are they not? they feel a little 2016?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Swede, you keep up this kind of nonsense talk and I can guarantee ya a wery experience!


nonsense in what regard?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well this thread got long quick. So if somebody already said this sorry. Texas sleeping in the car is just fine at Rest Areas. Those are State supplied and usually pretty cool. Only way to get in trouble is to be running around nekked or something. I know you liberated Europeans like to do that. In God's Country we think its sorta kinky..unless you sing famous country and western music..then its ok. You just sent off to the Betty Ford clinic for a while. Hows them muzzies working out over there?


We do not run around naked, that is a myth. But skinnydipping... happens, but not in public. The muzzies are doing fine, they realise they have ugly chicks and cover them up in blankets. so we dont puke when seeing them.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey Swede, welcome back.
> 
> Forgive me but why would you want to sleep in a car? Since you will be traveling on our Interstate Highway System look for any Hampton Inn, Holiday Inn Express etc. Most are new and if you schedule your travel where you end up in rural areas or suburbs off the Interstate you can usually find a clean new safe chain hotel room for around 100.00 $ US. Or better yet look for KOA Campgrounds or State Parks with camping or lodging facilities.


because we do not plan to travel only on highways, we really dont see USA that way, that way we see... roads... and that we have here to. And we like to improvise, and since gas is really really cheap in the US (price in sweden is about X4 to yours), anyhow, I really like how you reason, "do as every one else, we have this system built up for the masses and that is what you should use, because, we are a free thinking people you socialist scumbag" or did I get that wrong?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> not only talking safety but also legality - there's vagrancy laws and combined with trespassing laws that don't allow what your planning - homeless are a big problem and the law enforcement is under orders to keep it "contained" ....
> 
> malls and retail areas in general are patrolled and vehicles checked & tagged after closing hours - some WalMart 24 Hour locations being the exception .... parking on a suburban street? - if it's a safe location it's because the residents and the cops are vigilant ....
> 
> you have some big distance gaps planned in your route - East Coast to Chicago - sounds like you have relatives in Little Norway in Chicago and up in Northern Wisconsin - Upper Midwest out to Seattle is a big wild adventure for you ....


this is wery important, if we break one of this wagrant laws, what are the consecuensces, are we told to move along, then that is just fine. Are we fined (or worse), well, then that really is a huge problem.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've lost count of the number of times I've slept in my truck. WalMart & Home Depot parking lots, rest stops, road-side picnic areas, even out in the middle of the sticks.

Of course, anyone who messes with me might get lead poisoning. But that may not be an option for the OP.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those are state and local laws, each town/ city has their own if not overruled by state supremacy law.

In this state for the most part it would be some dick head cop being what he is,

they have to tell you to leave an area, arrest would come from failing to follow.

This is a very active tourist state, visitors are treated nicely for the most part.

I mentioned sleeping in a PD parking lot in Hyannis as a kid.

We were on the beach in sleeping bags when a police patrol came by, told us not allowed to sleep there, town ordinance.

They said to use the station parking lot, which we did, until two girls put us up.

Having a passport nulls any vagrant law, You are a guest here and it does not apply.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've lost count of the number of times I've slept in my truck. WalMart & Home Depot parking lots, rest stops, road-side picnic areas, even out in the middle of the sticks.
> 
> Of course, anyone who messes with me might get lead poisoning. But that may not be an option for the OP.


no, that will not be an option, I do assume that having a gun while beeing a tourist and travelling from state to state will cause me problems.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> no, that will not be an option, I do assume that having a gun while beeing a tourist and travelling from state to state will cause me problems.


Big time problem on a state and federal level.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> nonsense in what regard?


Naaw, Swede come on over and tour our great former Republic. We love tourists and immigrants here .... especially the stinky ones.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> thanks for invite, we might actully get back to you that,
> We are not BLM... and they are kind of gone now are they not? they feel a little 2016?


BLM is alive and active, they are just waiting for something to protest about... Also, I was just kidding when I asked if you were BLM. You and your wife are welcome to stay at my house during your travels. I have just one simple rule..... No skinny dipping in the pool before 6pm.


----------



## totalrecomp (Mar 21, 2017)

Me and my wife take trips like this at least once a year. We do stay about half the time in a hotel, we use Red Roof Inn as they take dogs and we have two($50-80 depending on city.) I understand your want to travel more of the "back road" type route as you do see far more then speeding down the freeway. I am also from WI. I will tell you you are fine at WI rest stops, no problem there(exception being the freak occurrence that could take place anywhere.)

Take a good GPS unit and when you are getting ready to hunker down for the night simply head back to the express way/ interstate. This will bring you to a rest stop as they are placed every so often on the interstate. That way you get to travel off the main roads most of the time but can still take advantage of the rest stops. As far as campers we looked into those for our next trip and all the places we found had mileage charges that kicked in after 750 miles of use as well as an hourly charge if you used the generator. These charges killed the idea for us.

Understanding the freedom you are looking to have you are rarely more than a couple hours from a place to stay in the USA if you simply plan a little. This could be as easy as when the sun starts to set looking at the GPS for a budget priced hotel/motel or rest stop.


EDIT: Not Red Roof but La Quinta is where we stay with dogs. Red Roof is great otherwise.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

totalrecomp said:


> Me and my wife take trips like this at least once a year. We do stay about half the time in a hotel, we use Red Roof Inn as they take dogs and we have two($50-80 depending on city.) I understand your want to travel more of the "back road" type route as you do see far more then speeding down the freeway. I am also from WI. I will tell you you are fine at WI rest stops, no problem there(exception being the freak occurrence that could take place anywhere.)
> 
> Take a good GPS unit and when you are getting ready to hunker down for the night simply head back to the express way/ interstate. This will bring you to a rest stop as they are placed every so often on the interstate. That way you get to travel off the main roads most of the time but can still take advantage of the rest stops. As far as campers we looked into those for our next trip and all the places we found had mileage charges that kicked in after 750 miles of use as well as an hourly charge if you used the generator. These charges killed the idea for us.
> 
> Understanding the freedom you are looking to have you are rarely more than a couple hours from a place to stay in the USA if you simply plan a little. This could be as easy as when the sun starts to set looking at the GPS for a budget priced hotel/motel or rest stop.


Well, well, well, glad you came out from behind the bushes ..... It would be great to make your acquaintance, please post an intro about what brings you here .... in the intro section.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, nobody had hit on this yet, so... Rent a mini van, or a full sized van, you can sleep in the back, if someone tries to break in a flashlight will scare them off (most likely), except in Chicago, just avoid Chicago, don't bother, in fact there are probably some cities in WI you should not spent the night in either.

*Rancher *


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No sir, I was trying to be helpful. lain:

But that's just me! :vs_laugh:



Swedishsocialist said:


> because we do not plan to travel only on highways, we really dont see USA that way, that way we see... roads... and that we have here to. And we like to improvise, and since gas is really really cheap in the US (price in sweden is about X4 to yours), anyhow, I really like how you reason, "do as every one else, we have this system built up for the masses and that is what you should use, because, we are a free thinking people you socialist scumbag" or did I get that wrong?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ok..if you make it to Fort Worth you can bunk in the car at our house for a few days..but as Uncle Ben said.."Fish and visitors stink in three days." He also invented electricity...bifocals and rice. Very smart guy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey Swede, welcome back.
> 
> Forgive me but why would you want to sleep in a car? Since you will be traveling on our Interstate Highway System look for any Hampton Inn, Holiday Inn Express etc. Most are new and if you schedule your travel where you end up in rural areas or suburbs off the Interstate you can usually find a clean new safe chain hotel room for around 100.00 $ US. Or better yet look for KOA Campgrounds or State Parks with camping or lodging facilities.


Swede -

Do you realize how large these United States really are? If you fly to Boston, and follow Slippy's itinerary of getting on Interstate 90 (the main east-west freeway in that part of these United States) and driving west to Seattle, it will take you a minimum of 4 long days driving in excess of the speed limit and not stopping for tourist stuff. If you are planning on taking the back roads, plan on at least doubling that time. If your goals are to see Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, then fly to Boston, then fly to Chi-town, then fly to Seattle.

By the way, if you do decide to visit Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities. If you throw in San Francisco and New York with those 3, you have the absolute 5 shittiest cities in all of North America in my arrogant opinion.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Inor said:


> By the way, if you do decide to visit Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities. If you throw in San Francisco and New York with those 3, you have the absolute 5 shittiest cities in all of North America in my arrogant opinion.


I think Inor just invited you to stop in and spend a few days with him and his lovey wife, Mrs. Inor, in their almost complete Arizona home with wonderful view of where Apache Chief Cochise kept the US army at bay for many years.

*Rancher*


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

azrancher said:


> I think Inor just invited you to stop in and spend a few days with him and his lovey wife, Mrs. Inor, in their almost complete Arizona home with wonderful view of where Apache Chief Cochise kept the US army at bay for many years.
> 
> *Rancher*


:tango_face_grin: Do the letters F. Y. mean anything to you?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Inor said:


> :tango_face_grin: Do the letters F. Y. mean anything to you?


Forever Yours?

:laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Forever Yours?
> 
> :laugh:


Touche'

Chief Cochise, General Lee and I await your arrival.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Inor said:


> Swede -
> 
> Do you realize how large these United States really are? If you fly to Boston, and follow Slippy's itinerary of getting on Interstate 90 (the main east-west freeway in that part of these United States) and driving west to Seattle, it will take you a minimum of 4 long days driving in excess of the speed limit and not stopping for tourist stuff. If you are planning on taking the back roads, plan on at least doubling that time. If your goals are to see Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, then fly to Boston, then fly to Chi-town, then fly to Seattle.
> 
> By the way, if you do decide to visit Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities. If you throw in San Francisco and New York with those 3, you have the absolute 5 shittiest cities in all of North America in my arrogant opinion.


yes, we plan to stay for about 3 weeks if we go to the us. And Im kind of good of geografy


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Inor said:


> Swede -
> 
> Do you realize how large these United States really are? If you fly to Boston, and follow Slippy's itinerary of getting on Interstate 90 (the main east-west freeway in that part of these United States) and driving west to Seattle, it will take you a minimum of 4 long days driving in excess of the speed limit and not stopping for tourist stuff. If you are planning on taking the back roads, plan on at least doubling that time. If your goals are to see Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, then fly to Boston, then fly to Chi-town, then fly to Seattle.
> 
> By the way, if you do decide to visit Boston, Chi-town and Seattle, please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities. If you throw in San Francisco and New York with those 3, you have the absolute 5 shittiest cities in all of North America in my arrogant opinion.


nice a-hole move referring to his US relatives like that - your ignorance almost equals your regional bigotry .....
*
"please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities."*

PLEASE don't judge ALL Americans by the ignorance you experience here ....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> nice a-hole move referring to his US relatives like that - your ignorance almost equals your regional bigotry .....
> *
> "please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities."*
> 
> PLEASE don't judge ALL Americans by the ignorance you experience here ....


"Regional bigotry"? Aren't you just the perfect politically correct little snowflake...


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> nice a-hole move referring to his US relatives like that - your ignorance almost equals your regional bigotry .....
> *
> "please do not judge Americans by what you see in ANY of those cities."*
> 
> PLEASE don't judge ALL Americans by the ignorance you experience here ....


You need to wake up and stop being a sensitive little Nancy. I know Sally's with more guts and testicular fortitude than you. Some parts of America are inhabited by bad people. I don't go there and I am American through and through.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mereel Kestan said:


> You need to wake up and stop being a sensitive little Nancy. I know Sally's with more guts and testicular fortitude than you. Some parts of America are inhabited by bad people. I don't go there and I am American through and through.


Merreel Kestan,
nice to see you back. Did you ever get your new firearm?


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> PLEASE don't judge ALL Americans by the ignorance you experience here ....


Exactly! Not all of us are whiney snowflake pussies!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

hag said:


> Exactly! Not all of us are whiney snowflake pussies!


aahhaaa Damn!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Swede, yes it's possible to sleep in the car. Like others have said I would also recommend a van or similar vehicle as it'll give you more room. Also even if you do find a nice Wal-Mart parking lot to sleep in don't be surprised if you hear a tapping on the window and there's a police officer, firefighters, or paramedics waiting outside you car. In my neck of the woods we get called out for, "slumpers" or unresponsive people in a vehicle fairly often. We got a lot of people who shoot up heroin in their cars and then overdose. Other times yes it's just people who are sleeping in which case they're usually left alone. 

Also if you do choose to imbibe of the alcohol and then go to sleep in you car, make sure the car is in park and the keys are out of the ignition. Depending on local law if the officer can detect the presence of alcohol in your system and the keys are in the ignition they might have cause to bust you for Operating While Intoxicated. However car in park, keys out of the ignition you've got a good chance of telling the officer you were truly sleeping in the car. Something else to be mindful of.

Personally I would just spring for the hotel rooms though. A lot more comfortable, usually safer, and more amenities. Americans love their cars and love their road trips, thus the industry of roadside hotels to cater to them.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Merreel Kestan,
> nice to see you back. Did you ever get your new firearm?


Yep.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty pretty.


----------



## TomFR (Mar 26, 2017)

It's really YMMV. I had a lot of luck in smaller town, etc, but have also been woken up in the middle night by a cop because there was no "on street" parking allowed. That was in Vail, CO.


----------

